# Furminator Q-Does this make sense?



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Last Fall, Jazz blew his coat and I used the Furminator on him at that time. I didn't realize at the time that the Furminator can damage the coat, especially on long coated dogs. After he blew his coat last year, he never got his winter coat in. Is it possible I stripped the new growth of his winter coat and that's why he never got it? He finished blowing his coat this year at the end of September. I did not use the Furminator on him this year and he now has his lovely winter coat. Just curious if using the Furminator could have that drastic of an effect?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I have never used one but several dog owners have told me it will rip out the undercoat causing damage. 

I just use a shedding blade (loop brush) and a slicker brush.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I find my pin brush is amazing. That's all I pretty much use now on Jazz. I guess it would have to be the Furminator that stripped him last year then. I only use it now on Bunny and it's my favourite tool on her but I definitely will never use it on Jazz again.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would think it is possible. However, I use the furminator on my dogs all the time and I don't see any damage to their coats. They still get an undercoat and look great.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I've heard that too so I've never used the furminator- just a pin brush with an ejector button that pushes all the fur out


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Is there anything else that's different this year? Is your dog perhaps staying inside more than last year?


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Rott-n-GSDs said:


> Is there anything else that's different this year? Is your dog perhaps staying inside more than last year?


The only thing besides the brush that is different is he is in good health this year. We dealt with some digestive issues last year and he had chronic diarrhea, occasional vomiting, and was underweight until he was about 15 months old. I thought perhaps that was why he didn't grow in his new coat last year but then I heard a bunch of people mention how the Furminator can strip the undercoat so I thought maybe that's what I did.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Luna's coat was pretty messed up after the Furminator. It looked quite dry and thin. After I stopped using it, it regenerated quite nicely, however.

My dogs do not grow thick winter coats because they spend the majority of their time inside. They are only outside by choice (when we're home) and during the day they are in a kennel with access to a heated garage.

I do know that with horses, the thickness of the winter coat varies based on the year... somehow the coat "knows" how hard of a winter it's going to be and adjusts accordingly, at least that has been my experience with my horses. I do not know if it is the same with dogs.


----------



## Theo241 (Dec 10, 2011)

I work in a pet store with grooming, and I have been told multiple times by the groomer to be careful with the furminator because if used to much, it can damage the undercoat.


----------

